# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Condor Liberation

## giorgos....

*Με το αριστερό ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του το CONDOR LIBERATION (video)*

----------

